# lemans bumper?



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey guys I got a ? does a 69 lemans and a 69 gto have the same bumper bracket i cant for the life of me get this bumper lined up to the fenders its driving me nuts.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

No, the urethane bumper has a different mounting system.


----------

